# KONA 'Shonky'



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

The new Kona steel jump bike:



















this is all i could find does anyone else have specs or info?

-mitch


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It looks nice, but I would love to have some numbers.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

looks nice.

Kona needed this. IMO, they also could use a little image revamp as well. Just a little push. Identity is a great thing to have, but their draggin' it out.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

paint scheme makes me feel queezy.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

They will be available in December. I have looked everywhere for the geometry. I'll ask next week. With the new geo on the cowan and this being a dedicated SS, I'm hoping it will be good. It will come in regular and long.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Why won't Kona go new-school with anything related to their jump bikes? I'd like to see a friggin stupid low top tube, that was super long in the front and short as hell in the back. How hard is that?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i fycking hate kona's paint


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

bout time. but still the pain needs to go. hopefully its got a tighter geo than their other HT's. w/ a few minor changes looks like it can be pretty dope.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Kona is usually overprice. At this reason, I'll don't wait when this frame will available. There are many other good frames except Kona.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

thats awsome they came out with a chromo frame, hopefully since they are a year behind in the jump bikes, the 09s might actually look good paint wise!


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

mesier said:


> Kona is usually overprice. At this reason, I'll don't wait when this frame will available. There are many other good frames except Kona.


idk what ur LBS prices stuff at, but Kona's are pretty well known for having lower prices than most others. not saying you cannot find a frame just as good or better for the same price or better, but overall Kona's are pretty cheap $$$.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

glad to see kona step out of their element a bit...although it really isn't anything special unless the geo/weight/price is really spot on. price is a big deal, i think i read somewhere that it was suppose to go for like $350 or so which could be good. looks like the stays are pretty long but i hope my eyes are tricking me. overall a sweet lookin ride.


----------



## Seek And Destroy (Aug 21, 2007)

mesier said:


> Kona is usually overprice. At this reason, I'll don't wait when this frame will available. There are many other good frames except Kona.


I have three Kona's, I must be a freaking millionaire!


----------



## Das Hünter (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a 07 Kona Coiler and well...My parents got it for me as a gift for my 18th bday...but compared to other DJ bikes, Kona keeps up well in competition. 

Its paint... it really doesn't metter. If the paint scheme makes you queezy...take some pepto...or tums....or something...before you ride it. you should be fine! 

Its a hot hot frame, and Im excited to ride it. the new dropouts look like they change things up a bit. I like the geo.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

the shop i work in is a big time kona dealer and we have a shop cataloge with price and
all the specs ill photo copy it and post up the details tomorow


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Kona = Alternative Lifestyle For Life.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

nice work on your signature little grove.
you da man.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

SnowMongoose said:


> nice work on your signature little grove.
> you da man.


too bad mtbr doesnt allow for http sigs :nonod:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

lets see those specs as promised!


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

yer


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

I hate the name "shonky". I think kona went alittle far with their "cool" names. I mean its not that bad at first but then say it a couple of times and you realise its completely gay.


----------



## shreder123 (Mar 15, 2007)

i think it looks fine, yes the chainstay might be a bit long, but im gettin one when they come out still. I think the colour looks fine, its not pink or some ugly colour atleast, and paint doesn't make you jump higher or go faster so its not that big of a deal.


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

tom2304, Kona has the most weirdass names: Jackshit, Stinky..... what the hell is going on???


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't give a **** if it's a kona or a crap paintjob...if its a good qualtiy frame and cheap just "grafiti-ize" the entire thing and you should be fine


----------



## naawillis (Feb 4, 2006)

*geo*

since no one ever posted the geo, here it is

REG
Top tube 23.1
Seat tube angle 71.5°
head tube angle 69°
Chainstay 15.9
wheel base 41.3
fork length 18.2
Off set 1.5
BB height 12.2
stand over 28.6
head tube length 4.5

LONG
Top tube 23.6
Seat tube angle 71.5°
head tube angle 69°
Chainstay 15.9
wheel base 41.6
fork length 18.2
Off set 1.5
BB height 12.2
stand over 28.6
head tube length 4.5


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

So far nobody has anything other than "Kona sux LOL" or "Paint is ugly" "Kona is overpriced" what a load of crap. None of those are valid criticisms whatsoever.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> So far nobody has anything other than "Kona sux LOL" or "Paint is ugly" "Kona is overpriced" what a load of crap. None of those are valid criticisms whatsoever.


Hey Jim, thanks for raising a valid point here. Forums are used to discuss opinion. :thumbsup:

what would qualify as a valid criticism?

geo. figures do not impress me. Paint is not my style. 
Better than their alu hard tails in my opinion though, big improvement there, but nothing much farther than an extremely conservative evolution of their previous dj series.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

cs look long


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

the dropouts remind me of an old Moots but horizontal. At Eurobike, I liked the look of the dropouts so much that I forgot to look at the rest of the bike, haha.


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm going to beat this dead horse and bump
I have been very interested lately in this offering from kona (the new 2009 complete version). I took it for a spin and it rode very well, so easy to flick around.
I have a few questions before I dive in and buy the thing:
Does anybody have any experience with it?
How does the ride on a rigid fork compare to the ride on suspension (a la shonky vs cowan) ---> Im mostly in to riding park and urban, and not huge dj's

thanks for the info


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

wow, old thread, i remember this haha


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

yea, no one gave 2 sh1ts so i decided to not spend a ton of money and get a bmx instead


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok ill revive this deadhorse to, seeing as i will hopefully be buying the shonky off my mate soon

To the people who thought the shonky looked crap, trust me, in the flesh it looks SO SEXY! :thumbsup: 

Alot better than the ******** 2009 paintjob kona has going...

Here are some good quality pictures


----------

